
Show HN: Minimalistic “Fork Me on GitHub.” - muzzammildotxyz
https://github.com/muhammadmuzzammil1998/OctoCSS
======
zichy
Here's another minimalistic approach:

    
    
        <a href="https://github.com/yourname">Fork me on GitHub</a>
    

You can now use the <a> tag _anywhere_ in your code.

~~~
asuzuki
Unbelievable! It just works. </sarcasm>

~~~
nebabyte
It even works with fluid designs. We call it liquid courage

------
chrismorgan
[http://tholman.com/github-corners/](http://tholman.com/github-corners/) is
another, which gives you straight SVG to inline. This one with a couple of
minutes of minification and inlining comes to about 1 170 bytes (no gzip);
that one after similar time comes to about 985 bytes and more accessible (see
its aria-label/aria-hidden) if you remove the fancy animation which is a
bonus.

(I confess I’m addicted to shaving bytes.)

~~~
bfred_it
Much better design too, regardless of size.

~~~
muzzammildotxyz
Yup.

------
Tepix
FYI, the "original" ribbons are at

[https://github.com/blog/273-github-
ribbons](https://github.com/blog/273-github-ribbons)

They use PNG images which are around 8kb. The SVG from this project (which
lacks the text) is 1kb.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
One of the annoying things about images of this kind is their bounding box is
twice the size it should be.

------
BenjaminBini
On my screen I can see color difference between the Octocat and the background
(on your demo website).

~~~
deam
That's correct. The svg background-color should be changed to #F9F9F9.

~~~
muzzammildotxyz
I'll fix that thanks.

------
dannyw
Design suggestion: increase the padding of the GitHub logo. It looks quite
crowded.

~~~
muzzammildotxyz
Please feel free to contribute.

